# Craftsman Tools



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Every year or so, Sears Sawbuck & Co. puts the manufacture of their hand tools out to bid. Any manufacturer can bid on them. They just need to be made to the specs Sears states.

So you never know who is _really_ making their tools. I've been in Sears stores and seen hand tools in Craftsman packaging with Stanley printed on the tool, or Vermont American on the blade.....


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

THE FIRST thing I look at is your tools, if they are from wall mart k mart or sears thats a strike , 2nd is if they are bran new, thats a strike ,3rd your shoes if not redwings or wolvarines or somepthing similar thats a strike, if you are new and your boots are thats a strike, and enough strikes will entitle you to do dc work, ditch and conduit or maybee thread pipe or if your strikes are low clean and stock trailer. sneakers and shorts will get you sent home . 

Dress and buy tools for sucess!


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

Craftsman Pro stuff are pretty decent. It has a small feel compared to the Kleins. Quality is not bad so you made a good choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

gatti said:


> Craftsman Pro stuff are pretty decent. It has a small feel compared to the Kleins. Quality is not bad so you made a good choice. :thumbsup:


 
I like some Craftsman tools, the professional wrenches are very nice and the sockets and ratchets have always been good. Never cared for the feel of their pliers but, I have pretty big hands.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

cmec said:


> THE FIRST thing I look at is your tools, if they are from wall mart k mart or sears thats a strike , 2nd is if they are bran new, thats a strike ,3rd your shoes if not redwings or wolvarines or somepthing similar thats a strike, if you are new and your boots are thats a strike, and enough strikes will entitle you to do dc work, ditch and conduit or maybee thread pipe or if your strikes are low clean and stock trailer. sneakers and shorts will get you sent home .
> 
> Dress and buy tools for sucess!


I guess I'll take it I _should_ expect hazing.

So far, few approve of my tools, yet I've had nobody disapprove of my work. Starting on the bottom, I'm not paid enough to pay double for a name brand.

I _do _however really like that little 6 in 1 thread tapper Klein has.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I guess I'll take it I _should_ expect hazing.
> 
> So far, few approve of my tools, yet I've had nobody disapprove of my work. Starting on the bottom, I'm not paid enough to pay double for a name brand.
> 
> I _do _however really like that little 6 in 1 thread tapper Klein has.


 
Only difference in that and the Craftsman one is the handle. The taps are the same. Tell them if they are gonna bust your chops about your tools you are actively accepting donations of cash and tools, thank you very much.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Only difference in that and the Craftsman one is the handle. The taps are the same. Tell them if they are gonna bust your chops about your tools you are actively accepting donations of cash and tools, thank you very much.


Agreed.

I'm happy when an apprentice is actively acquiring tools. I don't get overly picky on the brand, and Craftsman is decent - better than a lot of stuff out there.


----------



## kjw444 (Jan 14, 2008)

I bought the craftsman strippers that are similar to the klein kurve and they have been pretty good. I just return them and get a new pair once they become dull or they break. I paid 12 dollars for about five pairs the way I see it.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

kjw444 said:


> I bought the craftsman strippers that are similar to the klein kurve and they have been pretty good. I just return them and get a new pair once they become dull or they break. I paid 12 dollars for about five pairs the way I see it.


Ha, that's exactly how I saw it.

I sat in Sears holding the Klein's lineman's and the Craftsman's in each hand for about 5 minutes. The Craftsman's warranty sold me for the very reason you mentioned.

I probably wouldn't exchange them anytime soon, simply because that seems incredibly wasteful, but it's good to know I can walk in and but with a brand new tool. Plus, it was cheaper than Klein's.


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

I believe Klein has a lifetime warranty as well. My last pair I returned to HomeCheapo and they grudgingly accepted them.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

joeyuk said:


> I believe Klein has a lifetime warranty as well. My last pair I returned to HomeCheapo and they grudgingly accepted them.


I believe it is a lifetime warranty, but it's far more limited than what Sears provides.

http://www.kleintools.com/kleinlit/pdf/Broken_Tools_Supplement.pdf


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

FYI: Sears' lifetime warranty applys only to Craftsman-branded hand tools, not electric tools or other brands they may sell, even ones marked "Sears".


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

480sparky said:


> FYI: Sears' lifetime warranty applys only to Craftsman-branded hand tools, not electric tools or other brands they may sell, even ones marked "Sears".


I was familiar with that, though I don't think I'd buy anything besides their hand tools.


----------



## maleek williams (May 4, 2008)

*craftsman tools*

That is a good price considering you can take them in for replacement whenever they get dull.


----------



## maleek williams (May 4, 2008)

*craftsman products*

I have also used craftmans handtools for my own personal use and i have been pretty satisfied with their performance, and a lifetime warrenty is always a plus. Dont mind the hazing use what works for you.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

maleek williams said:


> I have also used craftmans handtools for my own personal use and i have been pretty satisfied with their performance, and a lifetime warrenty is always a plus. Dont mind the hazing use what works for you.


I used Sears tools for 50 years, thinking that I was supporting the good 'ole US of A, and receiving a better product in return. Now-a-dayz we don't know where anything is 'hechoed', Sears included.

Around here we have a company named 'Northern Tools'. Their tools are absolutely stunning in looks, feel and price. And all are 'hechoed' offshore.

I have never been a 'warrenty person', however I'll bet if you are a _regular_ NT customer, you will get a replacement for a tool that you F'd up, similar to the Sears so called "guarentee". 

Otherwise, just toss that broken tool, purchase another, and go on with life. This is year 2008+. I do not condone our 'toss-it' society, but I cannot push a rope.

Disclaimer here: I have no connection to Northern Tools.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## chefsparky (Mar 22, 2008)

I say start out with what u can afford you can all ways buy other tools as your pay gets better. Or get a new tool when you can. Good luck in the trade.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

chefsparky said:


> I say start out with what u can afford you can all ways buy other tools as your pay gets better. Or get a new tool when you can. Good luck in the trade.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
As long as a guy isn't asking to borrow my tools or stuff from my truck, I don't care what brand he buys.


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I wouldn't buy their drills, but I've been happy so far with their hand tools (and their full unlimited warranty).


A couple guys at my job have the Craftsman cordless 19.2V drills and impacts. They are very happy with them. 'Course, the toughest things we do here is drill 1" tek screws into 1/4" aluminum and occasionally drill through ~1/8" steel. 

Batteries get weak and die after a while but I imagine all brands' do - and they're much cheaper than, say, the yellows.


----------

